# What am I? lotsa pics!



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

An someone please tell me what breed this is? She's very moody almost mean. She's a bully to anything her size or smaller and has pecked me on more than one occasion. 
Thanks!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I don't know what kind she is, but she is BEAUTIFUL!! What have you named her?


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

fuzziebutt said:


> I don't know what kind she is, but she is BEAUTIFUL!! What have you named her?


Lol thank you! She doesn't really have a name other than jerkface! And if she keeps picking on my Hawkie Belle she's gonna be living somewhere else!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Wyandotte? I've heard they are pretty, but bitchy. Lol


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

If you wanted to "reset" the pecking order, then take her out of the coop for a week or so, outta sight and all. Maybe keep her in a pet carrier in the garage or something. Then return her, and she will be at the bottom of the pecking order, and she won't be bothering anyone for a while.


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

fuzziebutt said:


> If you wanted to "reset" the pecking order, then take her out of the coop for a week or so, outta sight and all. Maybe keep her in a pet carrier in the garage or something. Then return her, and she will be at the bottom of the pecking order, and she won't be bothering anyone for a while.


I had actually thought about doing that but was afraid that since Hawkie Belle weighs 1 pound and this girl weighs about 6 pounds, she'd pick on Hawkie Belle that much more while establishing her position.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

My first instinct was to say she is a Welsummer. However, her legs are dark and that rules out Welsummer. My best guess is that she is one of the many colors of Araucona/Americana that are out there. I have 9 and every one is a different color, some have the feathered "chops" around their throat and some have the simple comb and waddle. But they do ALL have the dark greenish/grey legs. And their attitudes aren't as friendly as some others.

Are you getting brown or green eggs from her? Welsummer lay a VERY dark, almost chocolate colored egg, and the Americana lay a green/blue. She could even be a cross, I believe that Astralorps also have the dark legs.

She is lovely, maybe with some handling and stepping into the pecking order may help. Not every chicken is a pet.


----------



## anderson8505 (Jul 3, 2012)

It looks like a partridge plymouth rock, but I don't think they have black legs. Sorry she's mean. You can try keeping her by herself for at least a week then putting her back into the flock and see if she changes her ways. Def a hen.


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for all y'all's input! I don't believe she's a wyandotte or welsummer. The closest pic to her would be the partridge plymouth rock. She's very red in color...I guess that's what's throwing me off so much. And I don't know which eggs are hers or even if she's laying yet. I have had some dark eggs but nothing super dark. I just dunno :-(


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Barnevelder?


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

cogburn said:


> Barnevelder?


I don't think so. The pattern is very similar but where the barnevelder is has a lot of black, my girl has a lot of red and very little black.

I wish she were though cuz that's a cool looking chicken!


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm really leaning towards partridge Plymouth rock


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Is there a chance that she is a cross?? If you take the white out of a speckled sussex and add the dark legs of an australorp, she could be close.

Or a Partridge Rock/ Astralorp. HHHmmmm, quite the mystery! It's those dark legs!!


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

Well, my jersey giants feet are black...go figure! lol


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm thinking definitely a mix, she's pretty. And maybe the black was trumped by that red head? No telling really, she's definitely a keeper.


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

cogburn said:


> I'm thinking definitely a mix, she's pretty. And maybe the black was trumped by that red head? No telling really, she's definitely a keeper.


Lol yeah, there's no tellin. I'm gonna keep her unless she keeps pecking me! lol


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I hear ya... Why can't we all just get along?!! Lol go ahead and tell her she's purebred, she wont know the difference.. ;^) have a great evening ladies.. 

Cogburn


----------



## gunner12 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have one exactly like that same color and everything but she may be a little smaller. I have no clue what they are?


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

cogburn said:


> I hear ya... Why can't we all just get along?!! Lol go ahead and tell her she's purebred, she wont know the difference.. ;^) have a great evening ladies..
> 
> Cogburn


Hehehe I tell her she's gonna be Christmas dinner if she doesn't straighten up! (I think she knows its an empty threat)

And you too Cogburn!!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

OOOoooooo OOOOooooo

What about a Red Dorking bred to something with dark legs??
....getting closer......


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

Lol

It's those darn legs!!!! I wish I could remember which store I got her from, that could give me an ID clue.


----------

